

Cranking - jvilalta
http://www.43folders.com/2011/04/22/cranking

======
mdpm
Ow. Resonance can tear down bridges, and this. This just dropped a bridge on
my amygdalae.

All I can say is, he's lucky to be a writer.

------
jnoller
This resonates very, very powerfully as someone who has one wonderful kid, and
another on the way, obsessed about tech, his startup and a million other
things.

Now this has me asking why I'm spinning that crank so hard. I look at my
beautiful family and I realize that he's painfully right.

------
jvilalta
We should all remember why we do what we do.

~~~
mdpm
I've never had a problem with _why_. It's _how_ that's devilish.

------
jakewalker
Beautiful.

------
cincinnatus
Merlin can really turn a phrase, powerful. But...

He has complained publicly that he has about 3x too much for the book. I'd say
it is about time to let the editor do some editing, at least let her take a
pass to make suggestions on how to simplify.

Or perhaps he is deliberately scuttling the book deal after realizing he can
make more money self-publishing an ebook?

~~~
mdpm
he just _really_ doesn't want pussy willows on the cover.

~~~
jvilalta
can't blame the guy for that :-)

